

Ask HN: is it better to partner with a designer, or hire. - bzupnick

i have a startup idea that i have in mind that i want to get going. but, i do need major designing and, honestly, im far from a major designer. so my question is, should i hire someone on a hourly or project-ly basis, or should i partner with them.
======
volandovengo
I don't think hiring a designer will solve your problems. The key is being
able to articulate exactly what you want to create.

There are plenty of tools to make the design process easier: balsamic, 99
designs, off the shelf themes, etc

